# CO2.How dangerous for our health?



## Nick26GR (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm new here and i'm planning to do a DIY aquarium full planted.I will use a CO2 bottle.My question is:How dangeroys is sleeping in a room with a 5litrew bottle of CO2.What will hapeen if i have a loss of CO2 in my bedroom.Thank you!!
Nick from Greece


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Nick26GR said:


> I'm new here and i'm planning to do a DIY aquarium full planted.I will use a CO2 bottle.My question is:How dangeroys is sleeping in a room with a 5litrew bottle of CO2.What will hapeen if i have a loss of CO2 in my bedroom.Thank you!!
> Nick from Greece


unless you are in a air tight 3x3 room probably nothing


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If the whole bottle suddenly emptied, you would probably notice that you had a feeling of breathlessness. If you were asleep, it would wake you up. I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## Nick26GR (Jan 5, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> If the whole bottle suddenly emptied, you would probably notice that you had a feeling of breathlessness. If you were asleep, it would wake you up. I don't think you have to worry.


Thanks, i'm less worried now.I'm thinking to put the bottle outside of the window of my room at the balcony.Also i think there are more dangerous hobbies than beeing an aquarist, right?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Ya I think if the bottle was empting fast enough to be dangerous it woudl be really loud....even then I don't know if it would cause a problem


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I would be a little concerned about placing the bottle outside, the variable temperature and possible direct sunlight could drastically change the pressure inside the bottle. if you keep it in a cool place the saftey valve should never release emptying the tank, even if it did it would be loud and definately wake you up, the co2 bottle could even be knocked over if this happened creating more noise, then you'd probably see some fog and the co2 would settle close to the floor because its heavier than air. anyway I wouldn't be too concerned about it as long as its kept within a reasonable range of temps, no hot air blowing on it from a register vent near by radiator or direct sunlight.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Someone on another forum did the math on a complete dump of a 5 lb cylinder of CO2 into a 12'x14' room with a standard 7'6" ceiling. It turns out that it's completely safe. It doesn't even come close to exceeding the EPA limits.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

But what about that dizzy feeling that comes from breathing in the gas bubbles from a glass of beer?

By the way, Rex, your site and the emails we exchanged several years ago have been a great help to me. Thanks.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

CO2 doesn't give you a dizzy feeling; it gives a suffocating feeling and your breatiing rate and volume goes way up. You start panting. Have you consumed very much of the beer before breathing the bubbles?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Having consumed a large number of Imperial pints of beer myself I can categorically state that the bubbles in the beer are not what make one dizzy.

Glad I could be of help.


----------



## jmccalip (Dec 30, 2006)

If it leaks that quickly, it will wake you up. I have a 30g air compressor, and when I pump it up to 50psi and pull out the hose, it hisses so loud you can't hear someone screaming right next to you. Can't imagine 2000psi.


----------

